# Jigsaw stand !



## nad1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi All
A DIY Jigsaw for cutting straight :thumbup:.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

????????????

A baseball flying through the air?

George


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Many years ago, before I owned a band saw, I solved the accurate jig saw need a slightly different way. I mounted a jig saw on a plywood plate that would mount under one of the extension tables on my table saw. The plate would have normally been used for a router, but I made it to securely hold my old jig saw. I also included an under table vac connection. Mounted on the table saw extension, I could use the table saw rip fence and the sliding miter table with the upside down jig saw. By removing the rip fence and miter fence, I had a large work surface for the jig saw freehand work. I'd post pictures, but for some reason, I suddenly can't upload images to my galleries. Maybe later.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> Many years ago, before I owned a band saw, I solved the accurate jig saw need a slightly different way. I mounted a jig saw on a plywood plate that would mount under one of the extension tables on my table saw. The plate would have normally been used for a router, but I made it to securely hold my old jig saw. I also included an under table vac connection. Mounted on the table saw extension, I could use the table saw rip fence and the sliding miter table with the upside down jig saw. By removing the rip fence and miter fence, I had a large work surface for the jig saw freehand work. I'd post pictures, but for some reason, I suddenly can't upload images to my galleries. Maybe later.


I'd love to see pics of this as I do something similar but I'm sure not as well as it sounds you did

Btw, I have the same problem as you so I'm using https://postimg.org for images - it's free


----------



## nad1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jim Frye said:


> Many years ago, before I owned a band saw, I solved the accurate jig saw need a slightly different way. I mounted a jig saw on a plywood plate that would mount under one of the extension tables on my table saw. The plate would have normally been used for a router, but I made it to securely hold my old jig saw. I also included an under table vac connection. Mounted on the table saw extension, I could use the table saw rip fence and the sliding miter table with the upside down jig saw. By removing the rip fence and miter fence, I had a large work surface for the jig saw freehand work. I'd post pictures, but for some reason, I suddenly can't upload images to my galleries. Maybe later.


Hi Jim Frye, I am very interested to see your creation (if still you have pictures) :thumbsup:.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

OK, the admins just fixed the upload issue, so here are a couple of images of the tablesaw extension setup for a jigsaw. To be honest, I don't think I've used this much since I got a bandsaw. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...-tablesaw-jiigsaw-mount-underside-w-vac-port/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...p-tools/47561-tablesaw-jiigsaw-mount-topside/
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...3-tablesaw-jigsaw-mount-under-extension-wing/


----------

